# Ceiling joists??



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just found out that our ceiling is sagging due to flexing joists in the loft ️

I've been told I need to put 4 2x8 strong backs in to pull it up again.

Are there any carpenters here who could advise me??

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi bud, there is various different ways this could be fixed? My first question would be what’s in the loft? Is there lots of weight in the effected area which has caused this to happen or is it empty up there and just sagging from its own weight?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've only just bought the house, so I have no idea what's been up there?!? 

The room below it 15ft x 17ft, so I assumed it was due to the size?? 

Also it's a 120 year old Victorian house. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Better get up in the loft and check pronto. Rotten timbers? Damp ingress?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We've had a professional round to take a look.

It seems the roof had a leak a fair few years ago. The damage did cause a few bits to get damp in a corner, but it's since been treated and had a new roof.

So tomorrow we'll be fitting all new joists to straighten the ceiling and all will be good for plasterers on Monday 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

